

Twitter is down, very down. Not even fail whale - edu
http://twitter.com/e_gimenez

======
nodesocket
Here is a screenshot of the homepage: <http://i.imgur.com/L3U72.png>

------
fluxon
Seems up now. (SF, Ca)

